

“You Should Be Urinating Right Now” (A Real-Time Web Server) - rafaelc
http://blog.redfin.com/blog/2010/07/you_should_be_urinating_right_now_a_real-time_web_server.html

======
all
Interesting talk. I note the caveats Ryan Dahl gives at the end of the talk
about using Node.js for a high-performance site. I haven't been able to find
any other stats than his on performance and stability. Does anyone use Node.js
for a web service? Do you have any stats that you can share?

